# car insurance



## loobyloo (Aug 27, 2008)

hi can anybody recommend a good cheap car insurance company in the costa del sol thanks all


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Good and cheap don't go together re car insurance 

You get what you pay for - just do not even THINK of IBEX!

Mapfre are not the cheapest but you get excellent support - Direct Line have probably a good balance price/service


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Linea Directa, CASER, Zurich are amongst those we use Mapfre too - Call loads - or find a good broker. The tarifs can vary HUGELY make to make and model to medel - there are often monthly specials.

mapfre is unusual in that it still maintains a LARGE network of small local offices.


----------



## karenb (Oct 29, 2008)

loobyloo said:


> hi can anybody recommend a good cheap car insurance company in the costa del sol thanks all


always used linea directa...compare quotes then go to them and usually they will beat the best quote


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

ANYBODY but Ibex - now 26 days of fighting with them. Dozens of non-returned calls, emails, contradictory messages etc 

I have now had four weeks of car-hire and the part was not even ordered until yesterday! 

STILL arguing about who will pay the car-hire etc etc


----------

